# Caro Mi Pumpkin fest car show.



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2017)

Caro is a city in and the county seat of Tuscola County, Michigan, United States. The population was 4,229 at the 2010 census and 4,145 at the 2000 census. Caro is located northeast of Flint and east of Saginaw in Michigan's Thumb region.

Kick off for this event was Thursday and ends today Sunday the 8th.
There were many events for this festival, the car show on Saturday we found to be one of the best this season. It was a *NO FEE* show yet there were door prizes, Door prize winters were notified on their cell phones or they could walk down to the regerstion tables and check a board. Since car show season it coming to an end there are fewer choices on where to go so we say many new cars, drivers and passengers, Many of the cars we saw at other shows and a new/old friend to visit with.
TGhe show cars were backed in to the curb and spectotors were walking the street for the 4 blocks of cars to view.

I posted the picture of this rat rod back in the Almont show group of pictures.
But this time I got a much better picture of the sun visor. any one want to grap an end and cut some wood.





For some reason this nice street rod was parked around trhe corner down a side street.










Old IH pick up truck.






Love the old Packards.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2017)

A nice Chevy Fleet wood?







A Ford Falcon Ranchero likes to breath.












A very nicly painted Ford PU.







Broke a self imposed rule and took a picture of this post 2000 Chevy, I liked the paint job.







IH Scout II a rare beauty. The bear will talk to you if you get close. Do not touch, and facts about the scout. It's eyes light up also.











Nice Chevy truck.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2017)

Beautiful restored & modfied Mercury, down to the last details.

















You sure could tell the street rods with out fenders at this show. 







The Air fForce showed up to recruit farm and small town America kids.







Beautiful Nomad rug rat hauler, lots of chrome too.












 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2017)

Early Dodge van.







Show room clean Plymouth.








I didn't take thre pictures of the 2 former funny cars on display or the 3 dragsters and the late model stock car on display.
I did for some reason take pictures of two pulling trucks.












This street rod had etched flames on the engine valve covers.








Another beauty.







Some like them Original. I am glad they do too.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2017)

Not a great picture of this Plymouth Super Bird. there are at least two of these and the same color left in Michigan. One was at Graroit show last week.












Like this paint job also, makes this Chevy a beauty.









Nicely restored Ford PU.








Dodge stake truck, featured a polished Oak deck, Owned by the Caro Dodge dealership.








58 Ford first seen at the Reese Mi show. 









57 Chevy 2dr. ht.







Mustang.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 9, 2017)

This chevy had a unique feature, I had forst seen one of these car coolers on a IH binder truck at a fast food donut joint earlyer in the week. this one had a Sears Roebuck sticker on it. This truck was seen at the Fair Grove show minus the car cooler device.

















Another orginal.












Hot pink street rod.







This Chevy is a real beauty also.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2017)

Now here is a rare car maybe even rare back in their day. Kaiser Henery J. Every part on thois car except the battery is a struggle to find. Once finished the owner will have a rare Jewel.

















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2017)

I had a friend that owned back in the day a Ford Corba Jet with this body style. I drove it several times and look in the rear view mirror was sort of a shock.






I had a 59 Ford when I was drafted back in 1966. Mine was a 2 dr. and pink and white.






An Uncle owned a 2dr ht Mercury when I was a kid.







I fell in love with the Dodge and Plymoth roof line on hard top models when they looked like this.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2017)

This body style came out later than other 63 Fords, Was a 63 1/2 model to make it Nascar legal back when the company had to build at least 500 cars to sell to the public.







Now this is a very nice street rod right down to the Old Ford flat head V8 engine.















Blue Chevy.






Street rod, 







This a beauty, a well done Chevy Pick UP.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2017)

Another nice old Chevy Pick UP.






Dodge Coronet 440 rag top, straight 6 engine, Car was for sale asking $10,000 for it.
I was teasing Kare about buying it for me. We know the owner fairly well.






Pontiac rug rat hauler. Like our Buick in need of paint.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 10, 2017)

This is our 1985 Buick LaSaber, in need of a paint job a pricy one with all the chrome removed so the only masking off is the windows and wheels.
We had a guy give us a quate and say he could do it some time in August or Sept.
It is now 5 days short of the middle of Oct and he has not called us. So starting at this show I was asking for names and numbers of auto painters.












Fellow parked on our right side told us about a fellow who painted and even pointed our a car he had did.
I did a really close look at the paint job on this Duster and will make contact with the painter.







We had seen this coupe street rod in Davison Mi where we had stopped for breakfast.
Not sure it was the same one I asked who owned it from the group of guys around it.
He confirmed he had been in Davison but had not seen us making the right turn for the free way while he was turning left for the fast food joints down the road.






Got to tslking to the Coupe's owner and the Dodge 440 rat top owner and I said we were looking for a car painter. They pointed out this older fellow they said painted this Mercury. 






They joked he may still have some of the pink left. Asked how I liked it I said it was a real mess having to paint at least part of it pink to be allowed to have a old car by the wife.

Any way we learned that he no longer paints old cars that his son has taken over that job.

We need to call him and make an appointment to see if he can do our Buick orginal dark gray and silver.


 Al


----------

